# Neurology E&M Consult



## ldeblaay (Feb 11, 2008)

As a newbie to the profession, I would like to know exactly what is needed to code for 99245 OV consult.  Any help or direction would be greatly appreciated.    It seems like pulling teeth to get the Dr. to document every thing that is needed.

Larry DeBlaay CPC-A


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Larry,

What is needed to code a OV Consult is the THREE R's---

1) Request (Written from the Physician that sent the pt to you--usually put on a RX slip) (if HMO-use proper referral form)
2) Reason (Rendering)
3) Report (send a report back to the Physician that requested the visit)

Also it is good to read the information under the E/M chapter in your CPT book about Consultations.

Please make sure that you put the Referring Physician Name/UPIN/NPI on your HCFA form so you will rec'd correct payment from insurance co. After first visit, pt can be billed as an established pt if continue care is needed.

Hope this helps you.

YTH, CPC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 21, 2008)

Larry,

I have some information that might be helpful.  It may be easier for me to fax this information to you.  If you're interested, send your email address.  I do need to add one thing...I do not encourage my physicians to add information to charge a higher level of E/M.  If the medical condition warrants the exam then the documentation needs to clearly indicate this.

Thanks~

Rebecca


----------

